# Yarn shop at Riverwalk in San Antoine?



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

We're going on a tour which will include the Riverwalk in San Antonio, Texas. Does anyone know if there is a yarn shop in the close (walking) vicinity?

Would be a nice souvenir for those of us who knit/crochet.

Thanks.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I know of two yarn shops but I do not think they are in walking distance. One is the Yarn Barn and the other one is Yarnivore. It's been a year since I've been to San Antonio but I really don't recall seeing a yarn shop on the river walk. Hopefully someone who lives there wil see your post and be of more help. 
www.yarnivoresa.com
www.yarnbarnsa.com


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I know of two yarn shops but I do not think they are in walking distance. One is the Yarn Barn and the other one is Yarnivore. It's been a year since I've been to San Antonio but I really don't recall seeing a yarn shop on the river walk. Hopefully someone who lives there wil see your post and be of more help.
> www.yarnivoresa.com
> www.yarnbarnsa.com


Okay-thanks. Hopefully someone will know of one.
Thanks for you information on the others. I'll check the addresses and see if visiting one of them is feasible.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I live here. There's none on the River, or in that area. Yarnivore is the best one in town, IMHO. I'm on my phone, otherwise I'd post a link to their site. 
But, if you google them they have their address and phone number on the site.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> I live here. There's none on the River, or in that area. Yarnivore is the best one in town, IMHO. I'm on my phone, otherwise I'd post a link to their site.
> But, if you google them they have their address and phone number on the site.


Okay, thank you. I'll check it out.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree: no yarn shop on the Riverwalk (only good restaurants and lots of tourists!) Yarnivore is a wonderful yarn shop. Enjoy!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.yarnbarnsa.com


----------

